
Discontinuing the tab groups feature in Firefox - bpierre
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/tab-groups-removal
======
ronjouch
Sad to hear they are just "discontinuing" it rather than porting it as an
addon. Or is it killed because it's the kind of addon impossible to implement
with the new WebExtensions API?

------
jonathonf
The rationale of "declining usage" could be a bit misleading. Two thought
processes:

1) Tab groups are disabled by default on clean profiles (you have to move it
out of the 'customise' menu), so tab groups are used by more advanced users,
and more advanced users are more likely to be disabling telemetry. Combined,
any usage statistics are pretty meaningless.

2) Hiding functionality by default will mean it gets used less. Showing
functionality by default (Hello, Pocket) will mean it gets used more.

------
viktorbenei
The tab groups feature was pretty much the only reason why I used Firefox as
my primary work browser, as it managed the separation of projects / topics..

Does anyone know any alternatives (for Firefox or other browser) which can
help with the visual clutter of managing 30+ tabs in an efficient way, and can
handle groups as well?

~~~
jonathonf
Palemoon has the Tab Groups feature as a separate addon:
[http://www.palemoon.org/tabgroups.shtml](http://www.palemoon.org/tabgroups.shtml)

Source code is here: [https://github.com/wolfbeast/palemoon-
tabgroups](https://github.com/wolfbeast/palemoon-tabgroups)

"This is the repository for the Tabgroups add-on source code for Pale Moon,
based on Tim Taubert's work as part of the proposal to remove Tab groups from
Firefox and moving the removed code to an extension."

Installs fine in Firefox 45a too, but it's not signed (obviously).

~~~
viktorbenei
Exactly what I needed, thank you!

------
jonathonf
Possibly of interest will be the BugZilla item:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=836758](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=836758)

Dates back to 2013, unsurprisingly has some more recent activity. :)

